# Midnight Sonata our Stallions first born



## horseboundmom28 (Dec 10, 2007)

I was so excited. Our Arabian Mare, MitMar Dalmar, was due with the first foal from our Morgan Stallion, Janson of Autumnwood. This was my dream come true, to finally have my first baby from my own breeding. Being a dairy farmer and mating cows for their progeny, It was now my dream to produce a line of horses that I believe have "Sporthorse" potential.

Dalmar was in the pasture near the barn all day. I checked her around 9 and when I went out at midnight, she was not near the other horses. I found her in the back corner of the other field. As I called her name over and over, she came towards me talking away, I followed her to her beautiful foal which she had hiding by a small tree. How amazing the knowledge to keep this baby so inconspicuous from the elements. 

I put my hands on her and hugged her and indelight realized I had a filly, a dream come true. I spent time bonding with the baby and walked them down and settled them in to an area in our yard. I got my 10 year old daughter up in the night to come great this new baby. It was so awesome to be out in the night with the miracle of new birth and your own child bonding with this creature.

The day prior to the birth, My daughter and I were eating in the house and we heard banging. We went running to find Dally cast against the outside wall of the barn. Appearantly she was rolling and got too close to the barn. We finally got her pulled away enoughso she could get up. I made up my mind right then, that she would foal in the pasture not in a stall where she could get in trouble. My babies so far have been born either in a huge area in the barn or in the pasture. It only takes a short time for them to get into trouble, and nature calls for the horse to be able to be a horse!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on the foal!

do you have pictures?


----------

